# Teaching my children and playing with youtube editor.



## RevDogo (Jul 28, 2011)

ABC, PIA, pvc mook jong, hubud, lop sao...etcThe kids cut my head off through most of it but its ok.


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## RevDogo (Aug 4, 2011)

I cut the video way down...too bad my camera man cut heads off!....lol


http://youtu.be/ETurACSAJy8


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2011)

I liked it... and your kids are going to be badasses if they continue their training throughout... no worries about your daughter going on a prom-date... well yeah there ARE "other" worries for a parent but... her date should be careful. As for your boy... well he'll probably go through life saying "what bully?? where?" 

Your editing is good... didn't distract too much from the workouts, bit long on some, but still watchable.


----------



## RevDogo (Aug 10, 2011)




----------

